# Order received



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

I received the order that I placed with Ken's fish today. It came in one large box that was well packed and nothing was damaged at all. Ken even threw in some free wafer fish food.

Ordered was:
Rena Filstar XP3 canister filter. Easy to understand instructions and seems well built. Also ordered a package of the ceramic rings to go in the filter

API Professional test kit. Great test kit. Comes in a plastic tackle box like box. Included is a large (approx) 18"x11 1/2" laminated wall poster showing all the different test color ranges and solution mixing instructions. As well as small laminated cards for comparing your sample readings. A pre-scripted water parameter tests tablet that you can write down and check box tests to keep for comparing notes, if you will. Kit also includes a syringe for collecting the water from the tank to fill your test tubes (6 incl.) making a neat job of the work.

A python water change kit and 10' extension.

I'm very happy and can't wait to get it all set up and running. The test kit looks like it's going to be the funnest thing to use. I'm a water science nut. And the Rena filter price was unbeatable. A++ on this order.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

glad to hear your order was delivered with out incident!! now the real fun begins!!....you know i have been looking for THAT version of the API master test kit...cant find it....i want one just because it looks so fun. all i was able to find the API master test kit in the little see through plastic box...im jelous!!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

:welldone:yay you're finally getting there step by step now the plants and then soon the fish...excellent


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad the order went well! Now let the fun begin!

I find Ken's just amazing! He has a huge selection of fish foods, all great ingredients, and 1/2 the price of anything I would buy in a store around here. Heck, everything he sells in cheaper than stores in my area, even with shipping cost added in. The freebies are always a plus too.


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> :welldone:yay you're finally getting there step by step now the plants and then soon the fish...excellent


All I need now is the substrate, a heater which will be a Rena inline heater, and a canopy to house my light fixture from Home Depot. And plants and fish. I'm almost there. I want to put a piece of plywood down on the top of the stand then a piece of that thin foam insulation then I'll be ready to rock & roll. Oh I forgot, tap water treatment. Most likely Prime.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Pfffttt now that you know all you need and what EXACTLY you want this will work quick. And before we all know it you'll present pictures of a awesome looking tank here!!!


----------

